# Steroids 2 buy ?



## boxer150 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Has anyone had any dealings with a site called www.steroids2buy.co.uk .


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 29, 2009)

Stick with trusted sponsors.  Welcome.


----------



## mgkc155 (Mar 30, 2009)

never heard of them,stick with board sponsors


----------



## mac762339 (Mar 30, 2009)

Are they a sister company of steriodsnot2buy .sc .am , cause I heard some not so good things about them.


----------



## mgkc155 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ha,ha!!!!1


----------



## rottsnhell (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL!! i just got it....


----------

